# The Ten Commandments Of The Wood Shop



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

1) Thou Shalt Keep Thy Shop Spotless And Pure - If you use a tool, put it away. If you step over something, move it, sweep it up, or put it away. Especially your dog.

2) Thou Shalt Mar Not Thy Flesh And Live - Never use a tool without being instructed in its safe operation. Always use appropriate Eye, Ear and Lung protection. Push Sticks are required when working close to a blade.

3) Thou Shalt Plan Thy Cut Beforetimes - Know where the blade, wood and fingers are and will go through all cuts and movements. If you perceive the finger will fall to the floor do something different.

4) Thou Shalt Focus On The Work Of Thine Hands - Keep potential distractions minimal. Don't talk to others, answer your phone or ride ponies while using a power tool.

5) Thou Shalt Never Force The Separation Of Wood - If the work piece or saw blade meets resistance - something is wrong. Stop the motor and assess the situation. Kickback can hurt and so can losing fingers.

6) Thou Shalt Not Partake Of Strong Drink - Many things may seem perfectly reasonable under the influence that just wouldn't whilst sobering up in the E.R.

7) Thou Shalt Gather Thy Garments Close About Thee - Getting loose clothing or long hair caught by a belt, blade or any other rapidly spinning object may mar you flesh in uncomfortable ways.

8) Thou Shalt Breathe The Breath Of Life And None Other - Excessive airborne dust and fumes from chemicals can cause long, painful deaths or require visits from the Fire Department. Get plenty of fresh air.

9) Thou Shalt Not Rush Exceedingly Into Folly - Much damage to life, limb and property can take place when we are rushed. Slow down, and enjoy your work, supper can wait, even if it's the last.

10) Thou Shalt Acknowledge All Movement As Fearsome - Any tool or blade in motion is a potential injury, treat all as such. Never reach toward a moving blade to move a piece of scrap, always let the blade stop.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Dammit man, you're taking all the fun out of this stuff! ;-)


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

11. Thou shalt remember that "Murphy" was a woodworker long before he ventured into lawmaking…. "Whatever can go wrong, will go wrong". ;-)


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

1 through 10 just aim to keep 'Ol Murphy a little farther away, that's all.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Murphy was accident prone. But heed his Warns he who shalt will bringith spoils to thee.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't get past Commandment One before being damned to Woodworker Hell. Thank goodness Joseph was a carpenter, maybe if I pray enough and do penance (clean the shop) he will intercede on my behalf. Off to do penance now!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Methinks Murphy was an optimist!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

#2 stands out right now. 2 says ago I decided to sand off the end of my finger with the table top belt sander OUCH!!!


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

@Eagle1 - I never thought of using push sticks with a sander…


----------



## Razorbak91313 (Feb 28, 2011)

hmm, need something in there about checking the wood before grabbing it. Been working with some old barn wood to clean it up so i can use it and have picked up a number of scratches from nails and staples and have had to stop a number of times to remove painful splinters. I finally learned the hard way to look before i grab.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

This will bring me all kinds of grief, but if I had to follow all of these hyper-safe dictums there'd be no more shop time in my future. Talk about buzz kill. How about two commandments over ten: Avoid rectal-cranial inversion, and handle with care. Those do it for me…


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

12. Thou shalt not place drinks on my cast iron tool tops, or any other surfaces for that matter.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

scarpenter002: MY WIFE DID THAT THIS WEEKEND! Argh, now I have 3 rings on my table saw top to remove.

My favorite rule, I believe it was always #1 is:
"Always be sure to read, understand and follow the safety rules that come with your power tools… and there is no more important rule than this, always wear safety glasses." Every time I walk into my Garage/Shop I can hear the great Norm in my head with that saying…


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

eagle1- fortunately a sander is the one tool that, if you come in contact with the business end of, will not do permanent damage. it just burns like hell! lol


----------



## AbranV (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like I've broken all of them. I'm going to woodworkers HELL!!!!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

13. Though shall take proper care and maintenance of tools to prolong their lives and minimize safety issues resulting from improper care.
14. Though shall name all power tools  lol j/k


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Think if I read all these whenever I go into the shop I would probably close the door & walk away in fright,
OR< maybe we all do most of these instinctively & with out thought (hope so) )


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

There were actually 15 commandments to begin with (3 boards of 5 each), but he dropped one of the boards and it broke so we're left with only 10.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These look like pretty good advice. However, it would also be a good idea to study up on Murphy's Laws.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

15: Thou shalt unhookith thine nail guns before clearing thine jams.
16: Thou shalt wax thine iron daily, as the rust is the devil's friend.
17: Thou shalt feedith only in the direction opposite of the bit/blade rotation.
18: Thou shall checkth thine number of fingers, before and after thine operation, to checkth if thy number changed.
19: Thou shalt not confusith thy paint thinner and thy coffee.
20: Thou shall not consider thy square always square.
21: Thou shalt keepth thy radio loud to prevent thy neighbors children from hearing obscenities.

Just a few I figured should be added. Now who wants to chisel them into the slate tablets?


----------

